# Patrick King Horsemanship



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never heard of him. But then, I don't follow any of the NH gurus, and there are always more popping up. Kinda like mushrooms after it rains.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Never heard of him. But then, I don't follow any of the NH gurus, and there are always more popping up. Kinda like mushrooms after it rains.


LOL nice. Its hard to find a trainer in my area who won't smack my horse around if they don't perform correctly right off hand. So i get very 'moody' about such. I also don't want someone to push them too fast either. 
P.S. I hate mushrooms :lol:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Never heard of him. But I love the garrocha pole! After moving to the west coast a couple years ago, I've seen all of these different spanish techniques that I've never seen before and are really interesting. Something else fun to do on your horse!


----------



## PghSportsFan (Dec 22, 2012)

*Patrick King*

I know of Patrick King and have gone to several of his clinics. Also, my friend sent her horse to him for a month or two.

He is a very nice guy can sometimes come across cocky like many of the natural horse trainers. He is probably one of the better trainers in the area. He definitely does not use any cruel training methods which was nice and while my friends horse was with him, the horse behaved however when she got him back home, his old habits returned. 

I believe his training price has gone up probably due to his popularity. Hopefully it all doesn't go to his head.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really can't say anything about his methods/program as I've never heard of him either. His website does strike me as very...grubbing...though. I can't fault the guy for wanting to be the next big thing, but it always makes me raise an eyebrow in question at a person when they go through and create this whole new set of fancy words to describe and categorize the same old training process. I mean, "mellow yellow", "true blue", "solid gold" ??? Really??



PghSportsFan said:


> ...the horse behaved however when she got him back home, his old habits returned...


I did want to address this, however. I wouldn't hold this kind of statement against any trainer as this is a pretty common problem. The horse goes to trainer, trainer gets them straightened out, horse goes home, owner continues to handle horse exactly the same as they did _before_ horse went to trainer, horse reverts to earlier behavior in response to the handling that likely _caused_ earlier behavior in the first place.

Unless the owner works with the trainer and works to change how they handle the horse, then no amount of off-site training is going to correct the horse's issues long term.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you PghSportsFan, and yes i did know of his price going up. I'm still considering him to send my mare to, i would like her to be a good all around horse when she's finised. My friend referred him to me also, and she seems to really like him, and how he handles horses.
Smrobs, i have every intention of going and working with the trainer with my horse so that she won't go back to the way she is. I also have another trainer on my list if he doesn't work out, he's a little more reasonable, but a little farther away from me. I'm just having a little difficult time deciding which of the two would be best for her to go to.
Thank you guys for your insite!! 
(You can tell alot about a good trainer on how the horses respond to them)


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey some locals! He currently has some openings in his Foundation Academy which include 1 monthly private training session (1 hr), 1 monthly group session (3 hrs), discounts on additional training sessions, specialized "homework" sessions, free auditing to clinics, 20$ discounts on rider spaces in clinics and courses, online access to video clips, 6 newsletters/yr with training tips, 10% discount on PKH merchandise and apparel. Lessons are at his training farm in Mt Pleasant PA at Maple Lane Farm.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

fkonidaris, i know, i don't have the money for the foundation academy, and my trailer isn't legal yet.... O_O Plus where i live i can't do 'homework' session in this miserable nasty weather....me and my horse would end up sick....
I would really like to do it, but it wouldn't benefit unless its spring/summer time, and i could stay more consistent (can't do that with the wind and snow this time of year :-( )
Thank you though! Have a great holiday!!!


----------



## Narkeesa (Jan 20, 2010)

I highly recommend Patrick King. He is not cocky AT ALL, is VERY informative and is quite humorous. His rates are very comparable to local trainers, just keep in mind he is based out of another equestrian center and you pay board to the farm owner not Patrick. My untouched 3 yo filly is there right now, she wasn't even halter broke. I went yesterday to one of the academy sessions and got to work with my filly. She did outstanding. When it was over I had and hour with him and my filly under saddle, and it blew my mind. It has been two weeks and she is moving laterally as well. (which when your horse is in training with him you get to participate in the academy group sessions for three months to make sure you are progressing with your horse and everything is going smoothly). He is very good at showing you something and explaining why. Very interesting to listen to. He encourages the owner to come and be part of the training process so that you can see the progression of the horse and learn how to work with it as well. I've never recommended anyone this highly before.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Narkeesa said:


> I highly recommend Patrick King. He is not cocky AT ALL, is VERY informative and is quite humorous. His rates are very comparable to local trainers, just keep in mind he is based out of another equestrian center and you pay board to the farm owner not Patrick. (which when your horse is in training with him you get to participate in the academy group sessions for three months to make sure you are progressing with your horse and everything is going smoothly). He is very good at showing you something and explaining why. Very interesting to listen to. He encourages the owner to come and be part of the training process so that you can see the progression of the horse and learn how to work with it as well. I've never recommended anyone this highly before.


He has his own training and boarding facility about half an hour from my house, and is a couple miles from my aunts. I've been looking into it, but his rates are actually a little high for my area, compared to most. Boarding is average, but training is a little high. I really want to send my mare to him, she's got some issues (tying only being one of them and i don't know what went wrong), I also have a 2yo i'm working with too, but he won't be going anywhere until he's about 4 (I start my horses late). I've heard many good things about him, but i'd have to go and meet him and talk with him in person, to assure my decision. A friend of mine went to one of his clinics, and she's going to be sending one of her horses to him once she gets everything saved up. I have every intention of going and working with my horse so that i know what to do and keep up! I'm facinated in learning how to train horses. 
Thank you for your input, its very helpful!! 

P.S. I'm glad to hear your filly is doing well in her training!!!!


----------

